# A couple great Positions needing to be filled



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

First I work for a title loans company the largest in the country and oldest in the country. We founded out company on the ideal that if we are the lowest interest rate in the nation and the best customer service we will never be without a good strong client base. So we are half the interest rates of the competitors and we a lot to seperate ourselves from the crowd so as not to be considered in the same group as the rest. That being said I have a young lady who just had a baby and will be staying home to be a stay at home mother which opens the first position I have available as follows....
Customer Service Rep in Foley Al the postion is an entry level position that includes the but not limited to processing payments and loans, making collections and sales calls. Making the daily bank deposit, inventorying vehicles and field visiting past due accounts.

The second position I have is in Mobile and that is for a Store Manager postion that pays just over 30k. The postion includes very similar duties to the Customer service rep postion but the Store manager is also responsible for the administrative duties of the office as well and reports to the General manager.

This is a great company with lots of growth and a large number of employees who have started at the CSR position and worked their way to the GM postion and more, two of my fellow District Managers started as CSRs and are now pulling a solid six figure income. If you or someone you know may be interested please email or PM me here or at [email protected]. We do not have a lot of these postions come open very often so if you know someone get them in touch with me ASAP. Thanks Stuart......


----------

